# Am I missing something (Cervelo RS)



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

I've had a cervelo RS for a couple years now. It's been a great bike but every time I ride it, I can't help but think that it can be *smoother*. I put some 28c tires on it and it still feels a bit rough on the streets I ride on.

Am I missing something? Does everyone that gets an RS come from a ultra stiff frame (different perspective than weekend warrior)? I don't know but I've been thinking about giving the Roubaix another thought lately...


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

If you're running over 100psi in the tires, try reducing pressure to 90 or even 80 if you aren't too heavy or the tire side walls aren't bulging too much.

For roads that are really rough, you may not be able to get a really smooth ride without going to a cross or touring bike with 32c tires and 50-60psi.

Other options include a saddle with more padding or double wrapped or gel bar tape.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

stumpy_steve said:


> I've had a cervelo RS for a couple years now. It's been a great bike but every time I ride it, I can't help but think that it can be *smoother*. I put some 28c tires on it and it still feels a bit rough on the streets I ride on.
> 
> Am I missing something? Does everyone that gets an RS come from a ultra stiff frame (different perspective than weekend warrior)? I don't know but I've been thinking about giving the Roubaix another thought lately...


Tested both. Roubaix seemed plusher and more responsive. Ended up with a tarmac though.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

I test rode both the rs and roubaix a couple different times back to back. The roubaix is hands down the most comfortable road bike I've ridden. Obviously in order to achieve comfort it's a game of "give and take" and in the end the Roubaix wasn't lively enough for my taste, the rs was snappier. I test rode the 2011 sl3 pro ($3700) against the 2011 RS ($2600) so it was an up hill battle for the rs anyway. The roubaix elite/comp ($2100-$2700) felt sluggish compared to either the rs or sl3 pro.

In the end I ordered a r3. Just finished 40 miles a few minutes ago and honestly couldn't be happier. 

In my opinion, a tough pothole, or a length of really bumpy tarmac, is going to hurt your rear end when you are firmly planted in the saddle on any bike. Especially if you don't see it coming. When I see there is rough roads ahead I put a little more weight into my pedals and less in the tushy area and everything is okay. If needed I list my tush completely off the saddle. As previously mentioned, a new saddle or gel wrap may help.

Good Luck!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

If you put on bigger tires, and then just pump them up to the same pressure as the smaller ones, nothing will change. Bigger tires, lower the pressure.


----------

